# Berserker MTL RDA from VandyVapes.



## Ruan0.30 (13/3/18)

Can anyone tell me who is getting stock of these 18mm MTL goodness... Saw mike vapes review and having a Berserker mini RTA im gonna neeeed this baby in my hands.
Please let me know when stock will be recieved on this little guy.
Thanx alot.






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/3/18)

I thought I recalled a vendor having the berserker in stock 
Hope you find it @Ruan0.30 

@Scouse45 , didnt you get one?
Or was it someone else?


----------



## Ruan0.30 (13/3/18)

Silver said:


> I thought I recalled a vendor having the berserker in stock
> Hope you find it @Ruan0.30
> 
> @Scouse45 , didnt you get one?
> Or was it someone else?


Maybe the berserker Rta... But not as yet the Rda. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/3/18)

Oh blimey
My mistake
I was thinking of the rta

This is a rda, my apologies
This looks interesting

I think someone else on the forum posted this in the new product watch recently


----------



## Ruan0.30 (13/3/18)

Silver said:


> Oh blimey
> My mistake
> I was thinking of the rta
> 
> ...


Ill have a look. Thank you Silver

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/3/18)

This looks interesting, I might have a go at it, seems it might be right at home on a Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (13/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This looks interesting, I might have a go at it, seems it might be right at home on a Reo


Mr @BumbleBee
Will you please keep me up to date. I will be taking one for sure. I checked your site tonight to see if you didnt have them as yet and saw a few other stuff i also neeed lol...
Thanx alot

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (13/3/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Mr @BumbleBee
> Will you please keep me up to date. I will be taking one for sure. I checked your site tonight to see if you didnt have them as yet and saw a few other stuff i also neeed lol...
> Thanx alot
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'll probably only get these in early April, they're not available just yet.


----------



## Ruan0.30 (13/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I'll probably only get these in early April, they're not available just yet.


Not a problem haha just let me know. Thanx alot sir.


Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (14/3/18)

Silver said:


> I thought I recalled a vendor having the berserker in stock
> Hope you find it @Ruan0.30
> 
> @Scouse45 , didnt you get one?
> Or was it someone else?


I’m waiting on this one keenly @Silver buddy watch the reviews this is a smashing rda imagine it on ur Reos or a small regulated squonk. Very excited but yes not available yet. Then I can retire my berserker rta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/18)

Thanks guys

Saw you found that other thread @Ruan0.30 

Thanks for the headsup @Scouse45 - will be watching with interest
I hope one of the vendors decides to bring some of them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------

